# Jo Blocks?



## Charley Davidson (Feb 7, 2012)

Any advantage or disadvantage to round verses square/rectangular Jo Blocks? Need to buy me a cheap import set or find some American made ones really cheap.

Where does it ever end?:thinking:


----------



## Chazz (Feb 7, 2012)

Which is better?  What do you want to use them for? What degree of accuracy do you need? If you want 'really cheap', make your own.  Places like Shars.com have a decent set for around $80.00.

Cheers,
Chazz


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 7, 2012)

I need a set to use my sine bar properly. I like the round one cause of the hole on the center. But I'm sure there are some significant differences in the usage of the different sets.


----------



## Tom Griffin (Feb 7, 2012)

The round blocks or "space blocks" are handy in the shop. They have threaded holes in the center so the stacks screw together and stay together for use on the machines. Rectangular gauge blocks are more precise and are a good choice for setting up a sine bar on the mill or grinder, or for other precision set-ups. Grade B is the right choice for the shop. They may not wring together as well as the better grades but they will take a beating in the shop so it's not worth spending more for a better set.  Square blocks are comparatively more expensive and intended more for inspection purposes in a clean, climate controlled environment rather than for use in the shop.

Tom


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 7, 2012)

I noticed the round & rectangular sets are relatively cheaper but come with less blocks than the square, I imagine though they are well thought out sizes that will add up to any size you will need , Am I correct?


----------



## Tom Griffin (Feb 7, 2012)

Charley,

The round sets have fewer pieces and only go down to .001" increments. If the stack gets much over an inch you'll have trouble getting them to add up to the size you need. An 81 piece rectangular set is MUCH more versatile. One of those sets will comfortably go from .1000" to 4" by .0001 increments. The two sets aren't really comparable.

Tom


----------



## easymike29 (Feb 8, 2012)

A 4 inch stack of rectangular blocks is horribly unstable. Buy the square ones if you can afford them.

Gene


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 8, 2012)

81 piece set has a 4 inch block.


----------



## 8ntsane (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Charley

I bought the 81 pc rect set a few yrs ago. They seem to cover most things Ive needed. The prices jump up or down depending on grade, and or brand. You just got your sine bar, so you might pick up the lower cost set, and if down the road desire something better, then resell them, and move on up. See what happens when your friend Benny gives you a new toy, lol. I beleive I paid about 100 bucks for my set, not a best out there, for for my usage, they do fine.

Paul


----------



## easymike29 (Feb 9, 2012)

Tony Wells said:


> 81 piece set has a 4 inch block.



Tony

The 4 inch block is just as unstable as a stack that is 4 inches high.

Gene


----------



## easymike29 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> What are you referring to when you say "Unstable"?  I have used a rectangular set for years whithout trouble.
> 
> "Billy G"



Top heavy as in height to width (at the base) ratio. Have you never toppled a 4 inch stack? It doesn't take much.

Gene


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 9, 2012)

I could only afford a Hugo gauge


----------



## Wheels (Feb 9, 2012)

Enco has the 81 Pc. Set  rectangular in their latest Hot Deals flier for $59.95 and if your total order is over $99.00 there’s a 20% off code.


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 9, 2012)

I've never knocked one over, if that's what you mean. Tall stacks, or tall gage blocks should be handled very carefully. I would consider them unstable only on a unsuitable surface, like one not level, or very rough. I have worked with blocks up to 8" long in the rectangular series, without trouble.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 9, 2012)

Wheels said:


> Enco has the 81 Pc. Set  rectangular in their latest Hot Deals flier for $59.95 and if your total order is over $99.00 there’s a 20% off code.


Got a link to the flier? If they have a collet block set I could reach the $99.00 deal.


----------



## Tom Griffin (Feb 9, 2012)

I've had a crash or two while setting up a sine bar on a machine, but don't remember knocking any over on a surface plate. Technically, if you knock a stack over, they should be re-calibrated, since it doesn't take much of a nick on a block accurate to a few millionths of an inch to ruin its accuracy. Don't think I'd worry about it with your every day shop grade blocks though.

Tom


----------



## Wheels (Feb 10, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> Got a link to the flier? If they have a collet block set I could reach the $99.00 deal.



Hot Deals
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRBC?PMCTLG=01&cm_re=TOC-_-HD-_-footer
The 20% off promo code on the flier I have is “NCCFEB”.


----------



## bcall2043 (Feb 10, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> Got a link to the flier? If they have a collet block set I could reach the $99.00 deal.



Charley,
The page showing the gage blocks... http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMKANO=313&PMPAGE=54&PARTPG=INLMPA&PMCTLG=01 ...in the link that Wheels posted has a small (short) set of parallels that would go nice with the little Burke vise. That's another $9.99 toward the $99.00 goal.

Your a tool addict!

Benny


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi, My name is Charley and I'm a tool addict


----------

